# Smitten



## pla725 (Aug 16, 2009)

Smitten left for the Bridgeten minutes ago. I sat by her side asher spiritleft her frail body. These past few days I knew that I was going to lose her but that doesn't ease my loss. She is now with her first love Simon. Go in peace my good friend.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You and her gave a heroic fight together. She was so lucky to have been loved so much.

Binky Free Smitten.


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 16, 2009)

I am so sorry. I share your pain, as I lost my baby, Carrot, just a couple hours ago.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks. I miss her so much.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry for you loss,

Binky free Smitten :angelandbunny:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 16, 2009)

Smitten fought a brave battle. I'm glad you were able to be by her side to give her love as she took her journey over the bridge. Binky free Smitten. :angelandbunny:


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## anneq (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about this.
Binky-free Smitten:magicwand:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 16, 2009)

I am so sorry - you have been through so much together . She was such a little fighter, and couldn't have asked for a better slave.

God Bless, Smitten. Go be with your friend.

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Smitten is gone  You gave Smitten a wonderful life.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. ink iris:Binky Free Smitten ink iris: :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 16, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear of your loss of Smitten. Rest in peace little girl and binky free at the bridge.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 17, 2009)

My first reaction was NOOOOOO!!!! :cry1:I've followed your heroic fight with Smitten, and am sorry beyond words that you have lost her. She fought an amazing battle, and you gave her all that could ever be wanted or needed by a bunny. Thank you for all that you did for her. I wish that there were words that could help right now. You will be in my thoughts and prayers as the days and weeks go by.ray:

Binky-free, brave Smitten.:rainbow: Watch over your loving momma!


----------



## pla725 (Aug 17, 2009)

I really feel it was EC after all that took her life. The arthritis didn't help. She just seemed to wither away in front of my eyes. She did fight for as long as she could. 

Smitten was getting to the point that I considering pts. She decided to go on her own.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, she went knowing she was loved very much.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 18, 2009)

How are you doing today? Thinking of you!


----------



## CKGS (Aug 18, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. (((((((((((Many hugs to you)))))))))))))
Goodbye dear Smitten.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm doing okay. I'm more concerned about Smit's partner Sawyer than myself. He's not the mostloveablebunny, not even with my other rabbits.Sawyer was very devoted to his lady.

He did allow me to take out her blankets and do some cleaning. I didn't want to disturb too much. I still need to clean the plastic mats.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry. I know you three (Sawyer, Smit, and you) fought very hard for her. She had a wonderful life with you, better than she could have had anywhere else. Although it's a loss you were expecting, that doesn't make it hurt any less. 

Binky free, Smitten.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hard to believe it's been a week since Smit went to the bridge. Sawyer seems to be okay. He allowed me to pet him last night. Sawyer normally is not big on the petting or touching thing. I think he might be interested in Gracie. We'll see.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 23, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

Binky free Smitten.


----------

